# Intro



## ashrussell (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello! My name is Ash and I run a pocket pet rescue in Minnesota. I have owned, fostered and loved many mice in my lifetime. I am not a breeder but am looking for advice on a specific health concern from fellow mouse enthusiasts.

www.mnpocketpetrescue.org


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!

Nice website- very well organized, professional, and user-friendly.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! I am always so happy to discover new rescues. I hope to be able to run one myself one day.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin!


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------

